# Clean Boom On Bucket Truck



## Sep (Aug 9, 2003)

I was just wondering what the best way to clean the boom on a bucket truck is? I cleaned mine today with a bucket of soap and water and could barely tell that i did anything when I was done.


----------



## Treeman14 (Aug 19, 2003)

I use the Purple Stuff mixed 50/50 with water and a big splash of liquid detergent. Scrub vigorously with a Scotch-Brite pad. Do small sections at a time and rinse often. Make sure you never use any type of steel wool as it would destroy the dielectric properties of the boom. On a similar note, if you ever paint the boom, never use lead based paint or metal flake for the same reason. It takes a lot of elbow grease to clean a nasty boom. I usually spend a good 2 - 4 hours about every six months or so.


----------



## sonny (Aug 22, 2003)

we always went to them drive thru truck washes. steem clean.


----------



## steevo (Aug 27, 2003)

I have had to call in a steam pressure washing company in the past. They do a great job, and while they are at it, they can do the rest of the truck. Plus, you can either drop off the truck to them, or have them come to you. For the money, it's really a good deal.


----------



## Lumberjack (Sep 23, 2003)

On the fiberglass bodies of our stump grinder we use a brown liquid called panel Clean. We dilute it in a spray tank and spray it on the fiberglass, let it sit and then hose it off. We don't use it on metal because it will fade the paint, but on glass it makes it brighter. Who knows why?

Carl


----------



## UNBforester (Oct 8, 2003)

I have to clean my Altec 58' once a month regardless of how dirty it is or not. It usually takes two men a little over an hour to clean just the fiberglass section and bucket. We use something called FORMULA FIVE cleaner (apprantly its aluminum polish) and a scotch brite pad. The residue is rubbed off with a spray bottle full of isopropyl (rubbing alcohol) and clean rag.

The results are fantastic and the di-electric properties are not affected. As a matter of fact I have to look foward to doing it tomorrow afternoon, I find out some more info on the cleaner if possible.

Later
Dave
Great Lakes Power Ltd.


----------



## Wolf66 (Oct 11, 2003)

On my AL 50 I use dish washer detergent and green or brown scuff pads. Be careful not to take of paint this way, but it is the fastest way I have found. I also repaint my boom once a year.


----------

